# No room for speaker



## starman151 (Jan 3, 2015)

Just installed a sound decoder in a new Atlas Silver GP40-2. I can not find room for the speaker that came with the decoder. If I have a chance to install a speaker it will have to be very small. I have looked at the TDS supersonic mini speaker. Is that the smallest available??


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

I did a quick search, and (having not seen this model before) there are a few mentions around in different forums to "removing the lead weights from the speaker mount, and replace with the speaker". I could not find any pictures that might help with that.

Hopefully that might be some help.

http://forum.atlasrr.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=65495

https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/soundtraxx/conversations/topics/24934

John


----------



## starman151 (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks for the help John.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm just guessing, but if you mounted the decoder in the middle, there should be room over the rear truck to mount the speaker upside down in the shell, under the fan openings, again assuming the fans are the etched or 'open' style that would allow most of the sound out


----------



## starman151 (Jan 3, 2015)

WOW! Nice layout. I am a newbee so I hope to have a layout like yours someday.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You can usually find room by removing a weight. If the entire chassis is cast you will need to get to work with a hacksaw. Modifying the cast belly fuel tank is a favourite.


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

Not sure where people have gotten the idea that you need to "let the sound out" of an engine shell. I've gotten much better sound results by taking the time to seal up any openings in the shell. Having the sound resonate within the shell creates a much richer sound.

Mark.


----------

